# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Aeo, home robot, Aeolus Robotics, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Aeolus Robotics, Inc.

aeolusbot.com/meet-aeo

instagram.com/meet_aeo

----------


## Airicist

Aeolus Robotics: the dream comes to life

Published on Jan 1, 2018




> Meet Aeolus Robotics At Booth #25402 at CES 2018 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

This robot can get you a beer from the fridge | CES 2018

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> Aeolus is a new household robot that’s designed to do chores. It can move chairs, sweep and vacuum, and it’s even supposed to help you find your glasses. But the most important thing is that it can grab a beer from a fridge, which might be an industry first for a consumer robot.


"Aeolus is the beer-from-fridge bot we’ve all been waiting for"

by Paul Miller
January 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

"Aeolus Robotics Unveils Groundbreaking AI Home Robot at CES 2018"
The Aeolus Robot is the first AI and machine learning enabled robot capable of independently helping with household chores

January 9, 2018

----------


## Karen

> "Aeolus Robotics Unveils Groundbreaking AI Home Robot at CES 2018"
> The Aeolus Robot is the first AI and machine learning enabled robot capable of independently helping with household chores
> 
> January 9, 2018


This is really great. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "This Humanoid Robot Could Change the Game for Schools, Hospitals and Seniors"
The newest version of the Aeo robot can disinfect surfaces with UV light and deliver food.

by Bree Fowler
January 4, 2023

----------

